# how do you keep your cassette so clean!?



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

no matter what i do mine always has that......covered in greese wd-40 black look to it.

i see pics of these guys who have there bike in the grarage after a 6 hour ride and there drivetrain looks brand new??? what are you guys doing that i dont know about. 

i use white ligtning epic ride chain lube if that helps


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

You are using too much chain lube. And you're using the wrong chain lube.

Switch to a lighter lube that's not as waxy as White Lightning, and do not use the lube unless your chain needs it. There are hundreds of tutorials online that talk about how to properly lube a chain to avoid over-lubrication. You really need to wipe the chain until it feels dry after applying the lube.

Rock-n-Roll Extreme, ProLink, Dumonde Tech, etc. all work well.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

jtmartino is right about the lube and the need to lube the chain. 

I use a light lube, Triflow, and wipe down the chain after letting it set in for a few minutes. Like you mention, I still get a build-up of dust/lube on the cassette. I'll take the cassette off occassionally and degrease and wash it while soaking the chain to remove old lube and grit.

Good luck.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Finnish Line Ceramic Wax after every ride for me.


----------



## HunterDK (May 4, 2008)

A common misunderstanding is that the chain has to be all covered in lube. Well, the most important is not for the lube to be _on_ the chain, but rather _in_ the chain. After lubing your chain, wipe it over real good, until there is no lube on the outside - the necessary lube will stil be inside the links.

I noticed you mentioned WD-40. Well, if you're using that as lube, it's obvious why your cassette looks as it does - WD-40 is not a lube, but rather a anti-rust/corrosion-liquid. Never use it on your chain, as it has a bad habit of collecting a lot of dust and sand, which eventually will wear your chain down.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I do a monthly PM session, in which I clean and inspect the entire frame, brakes, wheels, and drivetrain. I remove the chain and cassette, and soak them clean in Simple Green and get them shiny clean. I find it is better to spend an hour in the garage making sure everything is tip top, than spending the same amount of time getting eaten by mosquitos while trying to fix a problem that could have been prevented.


----------



## agabriel (Jul 3, 2007)

I've been using a $2 nylon bathroom brush after each ride to help get some of the crud of my cassette and drivetrain. Its worked really well so far this year.


----------



## Anom (Jun 11, 2008)

jerry68 said:


> I do a monthly PM session, in which I clean and inspect the entire frame, brakes, wheels, and drivetrain. I remove the chain and cassette, and soak them clean in *Simple Green* and get them shiny clean. I find it is better to spend an hour in the garage making sure everything is tip top, than spending the same amount of time getting eaten by mosquitos while trying to fix a problem that could have been prevented.


Simple Green... I love that stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Anom said:


> Simple Green... I love that stuff! :thumbsup:


+1

In a matter of minutes whatever soaks is spotless!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

agabriel said:


> I've been using a $2 nylon bathroom brush after each ride to help get some of the crud of my cassette and drivetrain. Its worked really well so far this year.


Alternatively, I've found brushes made to clean car wheels to work exceptionally well. I bought mine for $3 at Target, and it works almost as well as the dedicated ones from Park or Pedro's.

It hasn't been said yet on this thread, so I'll point it out - you should really avoid cleaning your cassette while on the wheel, unless the wheel is off the bike and the cassette is pointing toward the ground.

If you spray water or solvents at the cassette while sitting normally on a bike, there's a higher chance contaminants will soak into the freehub assembly and ruin the bearings of your hub.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Gilly32 said:


> i see pics of these guys who have there bike in the grarage after a 6 hour ride and there drivetrain looks brand new??? what are you guys doing that i dont know about.


I get a different message from seeing something like that.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Personally, I don't bother keeping my cassette "so clean." I clean it when the condition appears to impede shifting performance, or when I'm prepping for a race. Otherwise, whatever.

p.s. Why is this in the Passion forum?


----------



## craftworks750 (Sep 23, 2008)

*You want a clean chain?*

If you want a clean drive chain use "SQUIRT" 
This stuff is the BOMB and once you start using it properly you will get a longer life out of your drive chain guaranteed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

craftworks750 said:


> If you want a clean drive chain use "SQUIRT"
> This stuff is the BOMB and once you start using it properly you will get a longer life out of your drive chain guaranteed.:thumbsup:


like the soda? :skep:


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

I take the cassette of the rear hub, unscrew the 3 tiny bolts holding it together, spray all cogs and spacers with WD40, clean them with a rag, assemble them again. If your cassette is held together by rivets, you can get one of them brushes to brush in between cassette cogs, it gets nowhere near as clean as taking it apart though.


----------



## Bobcanride (Aug 30, 2006)

ss easy


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Dekes said:


> I take the cassette of the rear hub, unscrew the 3 tiny bolts holding it together, spray all cogs and spacers with WD40, clean them with a rag, assemble them again. If your cassette is held together by rivets, you can get one of them brushes to brush in between cassette cogs, it gets nowhere near as clean as taking it apart though.


As long as your taking it off, Foamy Engine Bright works great.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh, yeah? I see your Foamy Engine Bright and raise you a Chem-tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

baker said:


> Personally, I don't bother keeping my cassette "so clean." I clean it when the condition appears to impede shifting performance, or when I'm prepping for a race. Otherwise, whatever.


+1. I went through an obsession phase with cleaning. It lasted for maybe a season. Then I decided I'd rather ride than obsess. These days I wipe down the chain and try to knock the obvious crud off the bike. If there's grit in the cassette, I'll brush it out.

A few times during the season I'll detail the bikes. Cleaning and maintenance can be a good rainy-day activity.


----------



## shoryuken (Mar 24, 2008)

Gilly32 said:


> no matter what i do mine always has that......covered in greese wd-40 black look to it.
> 
> i see pics of these guys who have there bike in the grarage after a 6 hour ride and there drivetrain looks brand new??? what are you guys doing that i dont know about.
> 
> i use white ligtning epic ride chain lube if that helps


_White lightning rocks_, I use it all the time. (type depending on conditions etc)
I never have issues with a dirty looking drivetrain.
Are you applying lube directly to the cassette? If so, dont. Cos dirt will stick to it.
Just on the chain, and wipe off the excess. 
Degrease your chain and cassette regularly as well


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

White Lightning stays fairly clean, but I prefer a cleaner lube like Rock n' Roll Extreme because it doesn't build up on the outer links as quickly. It's not as clean as Prolink, but it lasts much longer in my conditions. Also, don't apply the lube over the cassette. Apply it in the middle of the chain putting a drop on each link. Use a towel under the chain to catch the excess. Wipe the chain with the same towel when you are done applying the lube. This process isn't as quick as pouring lube on the cassette while spinning the chain backwards, but it is worth it because you know you hit every link and there is no mess. People always comment on how clean my cassette's are. When I do finally have to clean my cassette, I take a dry towel and run it between each cog. It cleans up like new.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

TTTURNER said:


> White Lightning stays fairly clean, but I prefer a cleaner lube like Rock n' Roll Extreme because it doesn't build up on the outer links as quickly. It's not as clean as Prolink, but it lasts much longer in my conditions. Also, don't apply the lube over the cassette. Apply it in the middle of the chain putting a drop on each link. Use a towel under the chain to catch the excess.


Don't the instructions for Rock n' Roll Extreme say to spray it on the chain, as in to squirt a stream of lube while spinning the chain? But you're just putting on a drop at a time? Is that right?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I've heard that extreme DH guys keep their cassettes clean by urinating on them after each ride. Has anyone tried it? I'm always too worried about offending near-by riders, and ruining their ride...


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

I take a towel and slip a flat end of it between the cogs and slide it back and forth while the freewheel ratchets.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I've heard that extreme DH guys keep their cassettes clean by urinating on them after each ride. Has anyone tried it? I'm always too worried about offending near-by riders, and ruining their ride...


LOL! I'd be more bemused than offended. You wouldn't need to worry about me ever wanting to borrow your bike either.


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

this has gone on long engough ...i'm just going to start using chrome spray paint after every ride


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

JonathanGennick said:


> Don't the instructions for Rock n' Roll Extreme say to spray it on the chain, as in to squirt a stream of lube while spinning the chain? But you're just putting on a drop at a time? Is that right?


I have never understood why lube manufacturers recommend application at the cassette. Besides making a mess, the excess lube can cause problems in some freehub bodies. I put a single drop on each link.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I buy a new cassette every time I'm done riding.


----------



## michaeltrent41 (Apr 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I've heard that extreme DH guys keep their cassettes clean by urinating on them after each ride. Has anyone tried it? I'm always too worried about offending near-by riders, and ruining their ride...


lol ... yes indeed- don't want to be "jack-wagon"


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

Tim-H said:


> I buy a new cassette every time I'm done riding.


Where is your trash can located? I'll be over later!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

TTTURNER said:


> I put a single drop on each link.


Just curious, how long does it take you to lube a chain?


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

TTTURNER said:


> I have never understood why lube manufacturers recommend application at the cassette. Besides making a mess, the excess lube can cause problems in some freehub bodies.


That's an interesting point. I do one drop-per-link with oil-based lubes like Chain-L (my current favorite), but it never occurred to me to question the instructions given with the squirt-at-your-cassette style of lube. Hmmm....


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

Spraying the cassette with lube sounds like a waste.... it needs to be in the chain links and contact points of the crank and cassette.

Might as well take off the drive train and soak it in a bucket of lube.... 

I just drip the chain as it returns to the crank for a minute or 2 and then cycle through the gears, trying to evenly distribute the lube. once that happens I use the same rag i used to remove loose particles prior to lubing and use a fresh section to gently wipe away excess lube from the chain to finish up and allow it to dry.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

baker said:


> Just curious, how long does it take you to lube a chain?


It just takes a minute or two. If you're going to do something, why not do it right?

Riding in the desert (and using the Finish Line Ceramic Wax lube) keeps my cassette clean.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

Keep your chain and chainring(s) clean and your cassette will stay clean.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Tim-H said:


> I buy a new cassette every time I'm done riding.


Yeah me too. I usually buy like 50 or 60 during the winter and just swap them out every ride. The used ones I usually use for coasters, or throwing stars.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

bvibert said:


> I've heard that extreme DH guys keep their cassettes clean by urinating on them after each ride. Has anyone tried it? I'm always too worried about offending near-by riders, and ruining their ride...


Awesome. Wouldn't want to be a "Jackwagon" 

Urinating on the cassette several times during a ride not only cleans it, it protects your bike from other riders trying to violate your space. I would throw in a little oxiclean though for that bright shiny look.


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

lidarman said:


> Awesome. Wouldn't want to be a "Jackwagon"
> 
> Urinating on the cassette several times during a ride not only cleans it, it protects your bike from other riders trying to violate your space. I would throw in a little oxiclean though for that bright shiny look.


I haven't urinated on mine but have urinated on others many times. Make sure they aren't looking.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

Anom said:


> Simple Green... I love that stuff! :thumbsup:


Yup. I just started using it myself. my fancy muliticolered sram cassette has never looked cleaner.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

baker said:


> Just curious, how long does it take you to lube a chain?


It probably takes about three minutes to lube my chain. I take a heavy towel and wipe the dirty chain first (30 seconds). Next, I apply the lube between the cassette and cranks,like I said in an earlier post, one drop on a link at a time with the towel under the chain to catch the excess (2 minutes). Last, I wipe the excess Rock n' Roll Extreme lube off of the chain (15 seconds). Yes, I do go through a lot of throwaway towels in a year. But, my wife provides me with lots of cheap ruined bath towels. A lot of people aren't willing to take this extra time, but I am very anal. I am one of those crazy people that tries to do everything the best way it can be done, even if it takes more time. Don't even get me started on my truck and bass boat!


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

b-kul said:


> my main issue is all the vegitation that get caught in my rd and cassette.


They make a tool for cleaning your cassette.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my main issue is all the vegitation that get caught in my rd and cassette.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

b-kul said:


> my main issue is all the vegitation that get caught in my rd and cassette.


Dude, stay on the trail and you won't have to worry about this:thumbsup:


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)

simple green to clean cassette and chain after EVERY RIDE, let it soak for a few then hit it with a brush, finally, lube it with Rock n Roll after every cleaning.

I am rather obsessive about the bike though, I enjoy cleaning and tuning my bike though. Its usually beer/cooldown time after a ride.


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

Combatcm said:


> I take a towel and slip a flat end of it between the cogs and slide it back and forth while the freewheel ratchets.


i do the same in between rides if i don't have time to do a thorough cleaning


----------



## bubu13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Combatcm said:


> I take a towel and slip a flat end of it between the cogs and slide it back and forth while the freewheel ratchets.


+1:thumbsup:

Cleaning Your Cassette


----------



## agabriel (Jul 3, 2007)

bubu13 said:


> +1:thumbsup:
> 
> Cleaning Your Cassette


So far I've gotten the same results from a nylon brush and its alot quicker and less frustrating...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned because honestly I just did not read every post. But just regular maintainance helps keep the drivetrain clean as well, along with proper lube/use of lube. I use the Rock n Roll blue stuff for wet conditions on all my bikes, works very well.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

so, i'm under the impression that i'm not caring for my bike properly... i have one of those green things with the wheels in it that have brushes attached, and i use the degreaser that comes with it every couple rides, and then lube the crap out of my chain... now reading here, it seems i have some learning to do...

so can someone walk me through a drivetrain cleaning? for instance, let's say tonight i go hom eand soak my chain and cassette (simple green sounds cool, as someone mentioned above) and i'm ready to start anew: what should i do before, after, and between rides so keep my "maintenance" up?


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

b-kul said:


> my main issue is all the vegitation that get caught in my rd and cassette.


I use an old spoke. Just bent a little hook in one end and a loop (for a handle) in the other end. Drag the hook between the cogs and pull the crud out.


----------



## ants (Jul 29, 2007)

don't know if it's true but i like the logic, adding the lube (rocknroll) to the inside surface so the centrifugal force drives the lube towards the outside rather than straight onto your towel seems to work for applying lube and keeps the cassette clean


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

4x4runner said:


> so, i'm under the impression that i'm not caring for my bike properly... i have one of those green things with the wheels in it that have brushes attached, and i use the degreaser that comes with it every couple rides, and then lube the crap out of my chain... now reading here, it seems i have some learning to do...
> 
> so can someone walk me through a drivetrain cleaning? for instance, let's say tonight i go hom eand soak my chain and cassette (simple green sounds cool, as someone mentioned above) and i'm ready to start anew: what should i do before, after, and between rides so keep my "maintenance" up?


After soaking your parts in solvent, remove them,and let them dry completely. Then, you don't need to put any lube on your cassette, just put it back on the bike.

For the chain, reinstall it on your bike, and put a drop of chain lube into each pivot while pedaling (or backpedaling.) Spin the cranks for about 30 seconds, and backspin for 30. You can wait a bit to let the lube soak into the rollers and pins, then you need to wipe it thoroughly with a dry rag. The chain should be almost dry to the touch, with most of the lube inside the pivots.

For maintenance, wipe the chain with a rag or hit it with a brush. get the crud off, apply more lube, and wipe again.

I don't lube my chain until it sounds like it needs lube.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jtmartino said:


> I don't lube my chain until it sounds like it needs lube.


+1 Best advice I have heard today that I already know


----------



## recycler (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm guilty of the filthy cassete and chain, most of my rides are wet, combine that with trail grit and vegetation it doesn't take long to clog up and be generally filthy
I use general degreaser on the chain and cogs and let soak in nicely, bike upside down, remove chain rince in bucket, cloth between gears and der, dry and lube all, found wax based better as not so sticky but the gear still wears out
Probably once every 2 weeks or so


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Man, I don't know how some of your bikes haven't spontaneously combusted. You need to do this every ride, very important.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

How do I know if my cassette is dirty?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I use prolink and I absolutely hose it on. Wait a few minutes (or dont, doesnt seem to matter) and wipe it off with a rag. Spotless chain, cassette, and rings.

No degreasers, silly cleaning tools, nothing.. just hose on, wipe off.


----------



## Gokart2 (Jun 8, 2009)

picassomoon said:


> Man, I don't know how some of your bikes haven't spontaneously combusted. You need to do this every ride, very important.


:lol: Thats one of the funniest things I've seen! I just ordered the kit. Gonna start taking all the links apart when I get home.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

repost sorry


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> After soaking your parts in solvent, remove them,and let them dry completely. Then, you don't need to put any lube on your cassette, just put it back on the bike.
> 
> For the chain, reinstall it on your bike, and put a drop of chain lube into each pivot while pedaling (or backpedaling.) Spin the cranks for about 30 seconds, and backspin for 30. You can wait a bit to let the lube soak into the rollers and pins, then you need to wipe it thoroughly with a dry rag. The chain should be almost dry to the touch, with most of the lube inside the pivots.
> 
> ...


so that degreaser chain cleaning box thing i have is bogus? thanks for the help BTW


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

High pressure soapy car wash spray. Then rinse. Using this method about 10 years.

TR


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

One Pivot said:


> I use prolink and I absolutely hose it on. Wait a few minutes (or dont, doesnt seem to matter) and wipe it off with a rag. Spotless chain, cassette, and rings.
> 
> No degreasers, silly cleaning tools, nothing.. just hose on, wipe off.


I use to do that with that lube. Till I found out it doesn't work for $hit.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Cobretti said:


> How do I know if my cassette is dirty?


Hire a stranger to see if it will take bribes.


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

skrap1r0n said:


> simple green to clean cassette and chain after EVERY RIDE, let it soak for a few then hit it with a brush, finally, lube it with Rock n Roll after every cleaning.
> 
> I am rather obsessive about the bike though, I enjoy cleaning and tuning my bike though. Its usually beer/cooldown time after a ride.


LOL

Kudos to reading the post and almost replying before seeing who the poster is.

I almost replied to the effect of how similar my routine is


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> Dude, stay on the trail and you won't have to worry about this:thumbsup:


ha, ride some tight trails on cape cod at this time of year and you will understand.


----------



## 38372 (May 18, 2011)

+1 on simple green and the rag technique. Works like a charm altough can take a couple minutes.


----------

